# Word of the Day - Jerkin



## debodun (Mar 7, 2022)

Jerkin (noun) - a sleeveless, close-fitting jacket.

Jerkins were a typical item of clothing in the Middle Ages.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

A _jerkin _appears to be very uncomfortable to wear.
I also wonder if the buttons all needed to be used, or if some were just decorative, anyway.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2022)

When I was a child, all the men used the word Jerkin referring to a jacket that zipped .., it was a word I was commonly used to...


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2022)

When does a guy get his jerkin off?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2022)

I’ll be darn. All this time I thought it was a pickle..


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 7, 2022)

My Day-Glo jerkin was a huge hit at Studio 54, until a rabid Shakespeare hater showed up and we engaged in some jarring fisticuffs.


----------



## Devi (Mar 8, 2022)

Pappy said:


> I’ll be darn. All this time I thought it was a pickle..


Well, apparently a jerkin is not a Gherkin (pickle).
https://www.delish.com/uk/food-news/a33132270/what-is-a-gherkin/


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2022)

Devi said:


> Well, apparently a jerkin is not a Gherkin (pickle).
> https://www.delish.com/uk/food-news/a33132270/what-is-a-gherkin/


Interesting Devi. What ever they are, I like them..


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 8, 2022)

Well when I was a kid boys wore jerkins as normal everyday wear...

probably why they jerked around a lot


----------

